# Cảnh báo sàn HONORFX LỪA ĐẢO, CƯỚP TIỀN CỦA KHÁCH HÀNG



## Nguyễn Anh Thơ (15 Tháng bảy 2022)

Tài khoản MT5 của tôi là 920046. Tôi tham gia từ 2/6/2022, trong quá trinh tham gia tôi thường mua cổ phiếu và đặt lệnh cắt lỗ cho mỗi cổ phiếu để tránh làm cháy tài khoản. Ban đầu phần mềm MT5 của sàn Honorfx đóng lệnh tại đúng giá mà tôi đã đặt lệnh cắt lỗ, tuy nhiên đến ngày 08/07/2022, sàn Honorfx đã can thiệp vào phầm mềm MT5 để toàn bộ giá đóng lệnh không đúng với giá mà tôi đã đặt lệnh cắt lỗ dẫn đến tài khoản của tôi đã mất đến 54 205 USD (Xem bảng tính toán chi tiết và ảnh chụp từ các lệnh đã đóng của Sàn Honorfx)

Tôi đã viết thư gửi sàn qua email hỗ trợ sàn support@honorfx.com và support.vietnam@honorfx.com nhưng không có bất cừ phản hồi nào từ sàn, không những vậy sàn còn khóa tài khoản của tôi vì vậy tôi đăng lên đây yêu cầu Sàn Honorfx trả lại tôi số tiền trên, và cũng nhắc nhở các nhà đầu tư cận trọng với sàn này kẻo cháy tài khoản

Stt / NoThời gian mở lệnh/open timeMã/ SymbolSell/BuyKhối lượng/ Q'tyGiá mở lệnh / Open PriceCắt lỗ / SLThời gian đóng lệnh / Time of closeGiá đóng lệnh thưc tế /Actual close PricePhần mền tính nhầm (USD) / MT5 miscalculation1​2022.07.08
15:42:43BAYNDEBuy500​57,94​57,602022.07.11
08:00:2457,07​2652​2022.07.08
15:37:08SIEDEBuy500​100,1​99,652022.07.11
08:02:3296,88​1.3853​2022.07.08
20:31:55TSLAUSSell500​750,13​752,382022.07.11
14:30:04756,75​2.1854​2022.07.08
20:21:31TSLAUSSell500​753,79​752,382022.07.11
14:30:04756,75​2.1855​2022.07.08
20:31:59TSLAUSSell500​750,02​752,382022.07.11
14:30:04756,75​2.1856​2022.07.08
20:31:18TSLAUSSell500​751,03​752,392022.07.11
14:30:04756,75​2.1807​2022.07.08
20:25:01TSLAUSSell500​751,24​752,392022.07.11
14:30:04756,75​2.1808​2022.07.08
20:24:08TSLAUSSell500​751,2​752,382022.07.11
14:30:04756,75​2.1859​2022.07.08
20:23:24TSLAUSSell500​752,18​752,382022.07.11
14:30:04756,75​2.18510​2022.07.08
20:23:31TSLAUSSell500​752,09​752,382022.07.11
14:30:04756,75​2.18511​2022.07.08
20:22:40TSLAUSSell500​753,19​752,382022.07.11
14:30:04756,75​2.18512​2022.07.08
20:55:40ORCLUSBuy500​71,96​71,812022.07.11
14:30:0970,98​41513​2022.07.08
20:50:32ORCLUSBuy500​71,86​71,812022.07.11
14:30:0970,98​41514​2022.07.08
20:56:17ORCLUSBuy500​72,01​71,812022.07.11
14:30:0970,98​41515​2022.07.08
20:52:31ORCLUSBuy500​71,95​71,812022.07.11
14:30:0970,98​41516​2022.07.08
20:52:08ORCLUSBuy500​71,93​71,812022.07.11
14:30:0970,98​41517​2022.07.08
20:56:28ORCLUSBuy500​72,03​71,812022.07.11
14:30:0970,98​41518​2022.07.08
20:50:51ORCLUSBuy500​71,88​71,812022.07.11
14:30:0970,98​41519​2022.07.08
20:59:32ORCLUSBuy500​71,91​71,812022.07.11
14:30:0970,98​41520​2022.07.08
20:59:28ORCLUSBuy500​71,91​71,812022.07.11
14:30:0970,98​41521​2022.07.08
20:55:45ORCLUSBuy500​71,96​71,812022.07.11
14:30:0970,98​41522​2022.07.08
20:53:57ORCLUSBuy500​71,96​71,812022.07.11
14:30:0970,98​41523​2022.07.08
20:55:47ORCLUSBuy500​71,96​71,812022.07.11
14:30:0970,98​41524​2022.07.08
20:55:01ORCLUSBuy500​71,92​71,812022.07.11
14:30:0970,98​41525​2022.07.08
20:56:10ORCLUSBuy500​72,01​71,812022.07.11
14:30:0970,98​41526​2022.07.08
20:18:28BABAUSBuy500​120,97​120,982022.07.11
14:31:52114,96​3.01027​2022.07.08
20:18:28BABAUSBuy500​121,11​120,982022.07.11
14:31:52114,96​3.01028​2022.07.08
20:18:25BABAUSBuy500​120,97​120,982022.07.11
14:31:52114,96​3.01029​2022.07.08
20:18:28BABAUSBuy500​121,38​120,982022.07.11
14:31:52114,96​3.01030​2022.07.08
20:18:13BABAUSBuy500​120,99​120,982022.07.11
14:31:52114,96​3.01031​2022.07.08
20:18:16BABAUSBuy500​120,98​120,982022.07.11
14:31:52114,96​3.01032​2022.07.08
20:35:05BABAUSBuy500​121,42​120,982022.07.11
14:31:52114,96​3.01033​2022.07.08
20:34:24BABAUSBuy500​121,35​120,982022.07.11
14:31:52114,96​3.01034​2022.07.08
19:39:18BABAUSBuy500​121,13​120,982022.07.11
14:31:52114,96​3.010Tổng giá trị nhà đầu tư được cộng thêm vào tài khoản / Total value added to the account of investor54205 usd


----------



## thietbiphotocopy (12 Tháng chín 2022)

sàn này chuyên vậy thôi à, cứ khách hàng có tiền là dở trò


----------



## Nguyễn Anh Thơ (29 Tháng chín 2022)

Nhiều nhà đầu tư đã tố cáo Honor FX (#honorfx, honor fx, #honorFX) lừa đảo
#honorfxguide
#honorfxafrica
#honorfxtotheworld
#forex
#forextrader
#forexsignals
#forexlifestyle
#forextrading
#forexmarket
#forexsignaltrading
 #honor_FX #Scam #lừađảo


----------

